# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Предлагаю работу >  Музыканты из Казани, отзовитесь!

## Мелодия

Друзья, помогите, пожалуйста, молодому музыканту реализовать свой талант. Я не о себе, а, если так можно выразиться, о своем бывшем ученике. В нашем ДК он играл в рок-группе. Парень вырос, поступил в Казань учиться, но себя так и не смог никуда внедрить. Парень очень хороший, легкий на общение. Играет соло на гитаре, и, если не ошибаюсь, на бас-гитаре. Вопрос не в деньгах, а в том, что талант может быть зарыт в землю.
Очень жду совета и предложений!  :Tender:

----------


## thepesni

Наша команда https://thepesni.ru занимается продажей готовых песен под ключ, у нас любой желающий может купить песню хит.
Нам как раз нужен гитарист из Казани, пусть свяжется.
Посмотрим что сможем предложить.

----------

